# Гигрома тазобедренного сустава



## S10963 (3 Апр 2018)

Здравствуйте. В течение года сильные боль в области левого тазобедренного сустава, по наружной поверхности бедра к колену. На рентгене коксоартроз 1-2 степени на обеих ногах, но болит так только левая. Возможно болеть стало после того, как подскользнулась и потянула ногу. Все врачи списывают на артроз и соответственно лечение назначают для него. Курсами хондрогард уколы, терафлекс, для снятия боли противовоспалительные, физио, мази. Ничего не помогает. Все врачи в один голос говорили ничего больше делать не надо, все и так понятно. 
Сделали самостоятельно МРТ. Заключение - по переднему краю сустава синовиальная оболочка утолщена до 3 мм, с формированием синовиального кармана （гигрома) 19х25х50 с выходом в бедренный канал. Также краевой трабекулярный стресс отек в медиальных отделах крыши вертлужной впадины слева.
Хирург не дает направление к травматологу, говорит бурсит, и опять назначает все тоже самое - хондроитин, физиолечение, тепло, альматекс гель. А уже в течение года от такого лечения становится только хуже.
Как его можно вылечить？Возможно ли это без операции？Какие последствия бездействия могут быть？Возможно ли, что гигрома что-то пережимает, от этого такие боли？Спасибо заранее большое за ответы.


----------



## La murr (3 Апр 2018)

@S10963, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Апр 2018)

@S10963, блокада, откачать и ввести дипроспан.


----------



## S10963 (4 Апр 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, Спасибо большое за ответы. Вот, вчера не было возможности снимки прикрепить.
А это точно бурсит? МРТ бы показала, если бы это что-то другое было или надо делать пункцию? Эта гигрома может пережать нервы или сосуды, не надо ли сделать еще какие-то исследования? (может узи вен).
После введения дипроспана есть вероятность что она снова образуется? Какие нибудь осложнения после укола могут быть?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Апр 2018)

Гигрома.
А что написали на МРТ, бурсит?


----------



## S10963 (4 Апр 2018)

Гигрома, хирург сказал бурсит, увидев снимки.

Я выше писала по МРТ заключение - по переднему краю сустава синовиальная оболочка утолщена до 3 мм, с формированием синовиального кармана （гигрома) 19х25х50 с выходом в бедренный канал. Также краевой трабекулярный стресс отек в медиальных отделах крыши вертлужной впадины слева.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Апр 2018)

Уже прочитал.
Надо лечить.


----------

